# Kg381



## ciocc (Feb 8, 2005)

Just bought this frame from a great guy on this forum (guess who). The frame is fabulous. All components were carried over from my Ciocc (hence, my screen name).


----------



## ciocc (Feb 8, 2005)

What is that "eyelet" thingy red-circled in the picture?


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks like a chain hanger.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*nice build!*

Looks like a nice build, I'm sure you'll enjoy this frame. The thing on the seatstay is a chain hanger. Not many frames have them any more. They used to be pretty standard.

Now if I can just sell my two Cervelo R3 frames, I'll be done selling for awhile.


----------

